# Just finished off these..



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Had to just finish a little on these American girl dresses ..now all done!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Sue, Those dresses are adorable.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Beautiful!! All of them !! such talent ! They are marvelous!


----------



## Lubbieisme (Oct 30, 2014)

Theyre beautiful, you are very talented!!


----------



## Tokyoal (Mar 19, 2014)

These should be for a "real" little girl. They are beautiful!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Those look so good, I would put those dresses on my GGD. Oh, if only the would fit.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

So happy I clicked on this ..... those dresses are just fabulous !! I love to sew....haven't in a long time though.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

RosieC said:


> So happy I clicked on this ..... those dresses are just fabulous !! I love to sew....haven't in a long time though.


lol well get that machine out and get started!! lol


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful work. &#128522;


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Sue, your choice of fabrics is superb.


----------



## Tokyoal (Mar 19, 2014)

Just curious. Where do you fabric shop? Here we have one choice. Joanne's, Joanne's, or Joanne's and I don't like their fabric quality.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

These are all wonderful!!!!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

beautiful, some little girl or girls have dresses on the way


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Toses are darling. You are so talented.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Tokyoal said:


> Just curious. Where do you fabric shop? Here we have one choice. Joanne's, Joanne's, or Joanne's and I don't like their fabric quality.


I started quilting about 27 yrs ago and bought 95% of my fabrics at guilt shops and i made most of these dresses from my left over quilt fabrics and some I bought here and there..


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

AussieSheila said:


> Sue, your choice of fabrics is superb.


thank you ..it really pays to spend a little more and get nice fabrics..so many crafters skimp that way I think


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

The AG dresses are precious. The Christmas one is very special. I'm curious - do you have a little girl with an amazing AG wardrobe or do you donate them? That's a lot of dresses for one lucky girl's doll.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Sue Fish said:


> I started quilting about 27 yrs ago and bought 95% of my fabrics at guilt shops and i made most of these dresses from my left over quilt fabrics and some I bought here and there..


I guess that was a typo Sue, that you got your fabrics from the "guilt" shop.
But I love it. That's what I will call them now.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I guess that was a typo Sue, that you got your fabrics from the "guilt" shop.
> But I love it. That's what I will call them now.


LOL I didnt notice that..funny but for many I guess guilt shop is more correct huh!!??


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

iShirl said:


> The AG dresses are precious. The Christmas one is very special. I'm curious - do you have a little girl with an amazing AG wardrobe or do you donate them? That's a lot of dresses for one lucky girl's doll.


Funny I have 4 grand daughters and not one ever cared about dolls much..Barbies for a while..but I wanted to use up a lot of my quilt fabrics and this was a good way to use lots and lots and I do a craft fair each year and also have donated and given to nieces etc. I just love making things and keeps me busy.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> LOL I didnt notice that..funny but for many I guess guilt shop is more correct huh!!??


My "guilt" shop would be my LYS. These days I'm more of a yarn collector than a knitter. lol


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Those are adorable. You have a multitude of talents.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Really beautiful! x


----------



## craftbits (Jul 8, 2014)

I agree, that is amazing work. You should be very proud.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

welldone,very nice


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You are so talented Sue.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow, They are beautiful.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice work! Any little girl would love to have them for their doll.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

those dresses are adorable


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, so cute. I love all the fabrics.

Sue, do you ever sleep?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

randiejg said:


> Wow, so cute. I love all the fabrics.
> 
> Sue, do you ever sleep?


LOL comes from so many many years of quilting...i used up dozens of yards of fabrics with the doll clothes ..all left over from my quilting days...
I am in bed at 10..out like a light at 10:05 and up at 5..and rarely just sit during that time...lots of energy for an old gal lol


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow! One is prettier than the other!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

All are very pretty. You do good work.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Wonderful


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

They are all so pretty. Beautiful job.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my... these are adorable. I recognized the holy leaf print. I think I have some of that in my stash.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

So pretty, love them.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW!! All are so cute! That's one dresses dolly.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Those dresses are just beautiful. You are very talented. Someone is going to enjoy dressing her doll with the dresses. :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Really nice dresses. Makes me wish I could sew on a sewing machine, but sewing machines do not like me, so I gave up on that idea. You do nice work. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Really nice dresses. Makes me wish I could sew on a sewing machine, but sewing machines do not like me, so I gave up on that idea. You do nice work. Thanks for posting the pictures.


awwww thanks..well if you were here i'd help you sew..always loved it...along with knitting cross stich etc etc etc lol


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> awwww thanks..well if you were here i'd help you sew..always loved it...along with knitting cross stich etc etc etc lol


I don't mind hand sewing. It is just the machines that do not like me. When I sit in front of a sewing machine if the needle is going to break it will break; if the bobbin winder is going to mess up, it will mess up; if the thread is going to jam, it will jam. I have tried different sewing machines and it is the same story---they just don't like me. So it is hand sewing for me. I admire the work that others can do on the machines.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

So sweet!!! &#128512;


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW!!! You certainly are one talented lady, those dresses are gorgeous, is this your pattern or is their one out there for these dresses. thank you for sharing


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

craftymatt2 said:


> WOW!!! You certainly are one talented lady, those dresses are gorgeous, is this your pattern or is their one out there for these dresses. thank you for sharing


I cant remember off hand if it was simplicity butterick or mccalls but most all my patterns for the doll things were frm those patterns...gave t hem all to my neighbor to borrow so I dont have them to check


----------

